# fed.duck stamp going up



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i heard the federal duck stamp is going up to $25.00


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

About time :O||:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well i heard the federal duck stamp is going up to $25.00


That's it! Dustin wont be able to afford duck hunting next year! Dammit! :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="richard rouleau":hq7yf4ok]well i heard the federal duck stamp is going up to $25.00


That's it! Dustin wont be able to afford duck hunting next year! Dammit! :O•-: :mrgreen:[/quote:hq7yf4ok]

-_O-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure congress will oppose it again.......
http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdo ... 63068.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="richard rouleau":2vrh8b3g]well i heard the federal duck stamp is going up to $25.00


That's it! Dustin wont be able to afford duck hunting next year! Dammit! :O•-: :mrgreen:[/quote:2vrh8b3g]

Yep I guess I will get the boat done and get it up for sell. I guess they just pushed my wife out of the marsh for good now. I would be ok to pay that if the money went back in to our marsh to fight the phrag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

An increase in the duck stamp is one of the only increases in hunting and fishing fees I would support. If I'm remembering correctly, and the reports are correct, .99 of every dollar is spent on conservation. I can live with that ratio!

As opposed to an increase in hunting or fishing license fees at the state level that would almost assuredly just be squandered. 

I don't want to be nickled and dimed like crazy to hunt and fish, but this increase is a positive, IMO.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Long overdue, hope it goes through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

that dang bullcrap;


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me as long as it doesn't become a yearly habit. Reference the postal service.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A very small price to pay in my opinion. I've always wondered why people oppose things like a duck stamp. In the overall scheme of things, it is a very minute portion of the overall costs of duck hunting. If a guy can't even afford a duck stamp, he most assuredly wouldn't be able to pay for the gasoline it takes to get to the marsh, or the cost of shotgun shells for that matter.
R


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I think this is one of the best things to happen to waterfowl. Now if they can keep the political greed off the money and put it into the marshes and research that would be great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We all know the money is not going to go back in to the marsh. It will go in to the big game fund like all of the other money. Im not for it because of that reason now.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

KennyC said:


> I think this is one of the best things to happen to waterfowl. Now if they can keep the political greed off the money and put it into the marshes and research that would be great.


History shows this is a remote possibility....at best.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> We all know the money is not going to go back in to the marsh. It will go in to the big fund like all of the other money. Im not for it because of that reason now.


http://www.fws.gov/duckstamps/

_"98% go's back into the refuge systems"_ :roll: yeah right! :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want to misappropriate money, give it to the FED.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > We all know the money is not going to go back in to the marsh. It will go in to the big fund like all of the other money. Im not for it because of that reason now.
> ...


Alright John I don't know how I'm post to take this. Are you agreeing with me or saying im wrong ? If I'm wrong.please help me understand where it going.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The federal duck stamp money doesn't go into the general federal fund (at least it is not supposed to. This is from the fed's website:
*"Federal Duck Stamps are a vital tool for wetland conservation. Ninety-eight) cents out of every dollar generated by the sales of Federal Duck Stamps goes directly to purchase or lease wetland habitat for protection in the National Wildlife Refuge System. Understandably, the Federal Duck Stamp Program has been called one of the most successful conservation programs ever initiated and is a highly effective way to conserve America's natural resources."*
Now, if we had a STATE duck stamp without *very clear rules* on the governance of the funds, then I would say that it would be a very real threat that the money would be squandered by our goofball legislators.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

R how do we really know it going to that ?If we are getting that and it helping that much.Dont you think they would take some of that money and fight the phrag ?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> R how do we really know it going to that ?If we are getting that and it helping that much.Dont you think they would take some of that money and fight the phrag ?


Is there a phrag control program on the federal level? I would assume that the duck stamp money goes to federal refuges like the BRBR and Fish Springs but is any of that money available to state waterfowl areas? I'm not sure how and where the money is distributed, and I would really like to know. That's another reason why I wouldn't oppose them reintroducing the state waterfowl stamp if we could be guaranteed that the money would stay dedicated to waterfowl projects.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> R how do we really know it going to that ?If we are getting that and it helping that much.Dont you think they would take some of that money and fight the phrag ?


Its Federal money Dustin.. goes to the national level and is distributed hence forth. I am sure there is somewhere a break down chart that shows how much is spent in each area. I believe the money is not distributed to a state level. Our phrag problem is just that OURS... the feds do have funds to spray but seem to be behind the ball in that area.. to much red tape for them to act quickly.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > R how do we really know it going to that ?If we are getting that and it helping that much.Dont you think they would take some of that money and fight the phrag ?
> ...


 I understand that it fed money. If you find the brake down chart will you send it to me.
please.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


You can get to it through that page Longgun posted. Its broke down state by state.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'm not sure how and where the money is distributed, and I would really like to know. That's another reason why I wouldn't oppose them reintroducing the state waterfowl stamp if we could be guaranteed that the money would stay dedicated to waterfowl projects.


It is interesting that you brought up a state stamp. Right now (today at 4:00 PM) there will be discussion on a bill that imposes a $5.00 increase in the Big Game license fee. This fee will be earmarked to a restriced account dedicated to predator control. If this bill actually passes, then I could see how it might pave the way for a Utah Duck Stamp with the funds going into a *restricted account* for habitat improvement and/or aquisition. This would mean that our honorable legislators couldn't spend it on any of their goofy plans that mostly just try and control and intrude on our lives but do nothing to improve the state.
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Pumpgunner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how and where the money is distributed, and I would really like to know. That's another reason why I wouldn't oppose them reintroducing the state waterfowl stamp if we could be guaranteed that the money would stay dedicated to waterfowl projects.
> ...


Sounds good to me, lets hope they pass that bill.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

On a related note:
Maybe we can ask the question about duck stamp monies when we attend the Waterfowler meeting at the Bear River Refuge on March 1rst. I can ask the manger to speak to this question for us if you guys are really interested.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpgunner said:
> ...


In a way I say yea let do. But the other side I hope it don't pass. But I bet the money wont go like we want.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> But the other side I hope it don't pass.


Would this be your cheap, broke-dick, cant afford to put a 30 dollar part in my truck side? :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > But the other side I hope it don't pass.
> 
> 
> Would this be your cheap, broke-dick, cant afford to put a 30 dollar part in my truck side? :O•-:


No Darin. It the side saying I don't want my wife to stop hunting.I don't make much money and the more the hunting linc and tags go up the more they are pushing me out.But like I said man. paying the money is one thing when it going to help what it should. But we all know non of this money is going to go help anything in Utah. Where is should be put at it from us so put it back in out marsh here.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dustin I hate to say it buddy, but license fees going up are the very least of your worries. With all the BS in the middle east going on gas will be $6 a gallon next year and NONE of us will be able to afford to fuel our rigs...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> paying the money is one thing when it going to help what it should. But we all know non of this money is going to go help anything in Utah. Where is should be put at it from us so put it back in out marsh here.


Step away from the keyboard, take a deep breath and try again. I am fairly fluent in Duxtinese and I can not grasp what you are saying here.

As for the stamp, I am all for it. Not much of the money makes it to our marshes, but at least it is hitting the ground somewhere. I'd rather spend my money to help ducks in the pothole region than have it go to improve CWMU units, which is what a state duck stamp would likely do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin I hate to say it buddy, but license fees going up are the very least of your worries. With all the BS in the middle east going on gas will be $6 a gallon next year and NONE of us will be able to afford to fuel our rigs...


trust me I agree with you on that. 110%.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> [
> Step away from the keyboard, take a deep breath and try again. I am fairly fluent in Duxtinese and I can not grasp what you are saying here.


I guess you don't know it that well then. Tex got it just fine. btw they im not stepping back from the key board and taking a deep breath and trying it again.No reason to.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Joel, what he's trying to say is he wants all the money to be spent right here in Utah instead of everywhere else...

BTW, I am the official Dustinese interpreter for the UWN so just consult with me the next time you have a question about one of his posts. :mrgreen:  :O•-:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> paying the money is one thing when it going to help what it should. But we all know non of this money is going to go help anything in Utah. Where is should be put at it from us so put it back in out marsh here


After reading Tex's translation, I think you mean well, but quite frankly, your missing the boat, entirely.

The refuge system in the USA is the pipeline for duck migration. Without the federal refuge system, any birds that stop over and stay here, don't! They go Canada to Mexico in a matter of days. The mandatory close managment and constant monitoring of the Federal refuges, maintains a consistent food source, with access to water and resting areas. Without those things, birds move on. Sure there are state funded WMA's and such and they do just as good a job, in my opinion, but with waterfowl your talking about a national/international interlinked system. And I don't know this to be for sure, but I'm thinking Utah probably has less Federal refuges than most states, again I don't know, I'm just guessing. If that's true, I would assume that the federal refuges are an important part of getting birds here, and moving them on.

Waterfowlers have to be careful about constantly wanting their money to stay "in their backyard". Ducks migrate, FACT!! Hence, you have to put money in places that make ducks, so that ducks can migrate into your area. Bottom line, Utah doesn't make many ducks. Some, and what we do make, we make good use of I'm sure, but we don't make many, compared to other states/countries. In fact if we wanted our stamp money to be put the best possible use, we would send it to Canada, that's where the ducks come from, really.

All that said, if you simply want more places to drive/paddle/walk to, then by all means fight "phrag", and win one for me. Not that it's not important, because it is. But if an overall better duck hunting experience is what your after and if that includes there being an abundance of ducks for which you can hunt, then share a little money with the folks that can helps us get some ducks here.

And with that I'll offer this personal advice. $25-$15 makes a $10 difference. One less Coke at work a week for ten weeks, and your wife can hunt another year guilt free.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> > paying the money is one thing when it going to help what it should. But we all know non of this money is going to go help anything in Utah. Where is should be put at it from us so put it back in out marsh here
> 
> 
> After reading Tex's translation, I think you mean well, but quite frankly, your missing the boat, entirely.  Im not missing the boat at all my friend.
> ...


I guess im just missing the pic here.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I guess im just missing the pic here.


You just don't seem to understand the separation in the funding systems. Maybe someone else can explain it better but here goes my attempt.
Federal duck stamps $ goes into the Feds bank account. Most, if not all of the monies generated by DS sales are used to buy, lease, and make improvements on marsh land. Either the feds directly use the money to do those things on refuges or they disburse matching funds by a percentage based system, this is based the amounts that the states raise or pledge themselves. That is how the states get Fed Duck stamp monies to use on projects of their choice.

So if you want your extra duck stamp $ to go towards phraq control you need to lobby your local (state) DNR for that. I think most hunters would support a state waterfowl stamp is the money went into a dedicated fund that was only used for phraq removal and/or habitat improvements (not the general fund.


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I spent about 15,000.00 this year on getting ready to duck hunt next year. 25.00 works out to be maybe pennies per duck for most hunters... pretty sweet bargain in my mind.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I guess im just missing the pic here.
> ...


Jimmie if you can post up the braeak down on how much money goes to each State that would be great. I tryed finding it on the link and could not.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

try the "Duck stamp dollars at work" hyperlink over on the side bar, it contains a state by state breakdown, that is further broke down refuge by refuge.

http://www.fws.gov/refuges/realty/pdf/MBCFacres.pdf


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

> No Jimmie Im understanding that.here the thing. We buy duck stamp here in Utah. why is are money going to another state for there fed land and not staying here for are brbr.


Dustin you have to step back and look at the whole picture on migrating waterfowl.. I see you are disappointed about a funds not entirely ending up in your state. You cant be selfish on the matter that your monies doesn't stay local. If that was the case you should only be allowed to shot birds that are born and raised in this state. most of the birds we gun come down the corridor of the pacific flyway. I think it makes plain sense to me to fund the entire refuge system to benefit all marshes that they use to pass through hear. personally I don't think it enough to pay 25 bucks. should be higher... my gripe comes in on how its spent... less buildings, payed roads, curb and gutter, ect... the monies is at time poorly managed with to much red tape to get the right stuff done. in my eyes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> > No Jimmie Im understanding that.here the thing. We buy duck stamp here in Utah. why is are money going to another state for there fed land and not staying here for are brbr.
> 
> 
> Dustin you have to step back and look at the whole picture on migrating waterfowl.. I see you are disappointed about a funds not entirely ending up in your state. You cant be selfish on the matter that your monies doesn't stay local. If that was the case you should only be allowed to shot birds that are born and raised in this state. most of the birds we gun come down the corridor of the pacific flyway. I think it makes plain sense to me to fund the entire refuge system to benefit all marshes that they use to pass through hear. personally I don't think it enough to pay 25 bucks. should be higher... my gripe comes in on how its spent... less buildings, payed roads, curb and gutter, ect... the monies is at time poorly managed with to much red tape to get the right stuff done. in my eyes.


Stuckduck I see the hole pic there. AT the end of your post is why im so not for the the raise.They are spending it on dum stuff. That why im having a hard time with and not for it. The more land we have north that good land for the birds more ducks. but we also need wetlands here to get the birds to stop and stay for a couple months. Not just stay for a day or to and head out because we dont have wetlands for them.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Stuckduck I see the hole pic there. AT the end of your post is why im so not for the the raise.They are spending it on dum stuff.


What "dum stuff" are they spending it on? Acquiring more land? Land leases? Habitat restoration?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The end of your post is why I'm not for the the $ raise. They are spending it on dumb stuff.


We all feel your pain Dustin. After all, the best way to pis away money and misappropriate it is just give it to the Feds.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Personally, I don't like to see our federal duck stamp money go toward adding additional acres of land that is closed to public access (hunting, fishing, birdwatching, ect) above and beyond their requirements. The Bear River Refuge has been adding acres, but not opening up additional acres for hunting. *They can open up WAY, WAY more than they are now allowing us to access*. Using our duck stamp money to add to these kinds of acres just rubs me wrong.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Stuckduck I see the hole pic there. AT the end of your post is why im so not for the the raise.They are spending it on dum stuff.
> ...


right here Joel.

how its spent... less buildings, payed roads, curb and gutter, ect... the monies is at time poorly managed with to much red tape to get the right stuff done.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Personally, I don't like to see our federal duck stamp money go toward adding additional acres of land that is closed to public access (hunting, fishing, birdwatching, ect). The Bear River Refuge has been adding acres, but not opening up additional acres for hunting. *They can open up WAY, WAY more than they are now allowing us to access*. Using our duck stamp money to add to these kinds of acres just rubs me wrong.
> R


+1

I guess I just have been saying it all wrong in the first place.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Personally, I don't like to see our federal duck stamp money go toward adding additional acres of land that is closed to public access (hunting, fishing, birdwatching, ect) above and beyond their requirements. The Bear River Refuge has been adding acres, but not opening up additional acres for hunting. *They can open up WAY, WAY more than they are now allowing us to access*. Using our duck stamp money to add to these kinds of acres just rubs me wrong.
> R


Good point R, those pesky biologist have no clue what they are doing. We only need one rest area on the refuge. The rest ought to be huntable. Land only has value if I can access it. Period...right?

PS weren't you in favor of adding rest areas to WMA's that currently don't have them, thus reducing the amount of land we are allowed access to?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> Good point R, those pesky biologist have no clue what they are doing. We only need one rest area on the refuge. The rest ought to be huntable. Land only has value if I can access it. Period...right?
> 
> PS weren't you in favor of adding rest areas to WMA's that currently don't have them, thus reducing the amount of land we are allowed access to?


I think you miss his point Joel.... The BRBR is buying up clubs that are OPEN to hunting.. The fin's and feather club, the Canada goose club, and additional acres that were owned by farmers that I hunted as a kid.. the point he is making is that once the lands are acquired they are closed to hunting period.. no access at all.. sad to lose hunting ground that way. Its not the Biologist that are closing them down.. Its the Management of the refuge systems.. currently we are only able to hunt about 20% of what ground is considered marsh. As of the duck stamp act we are entitled to hunt about 40%.. That's why 2012 is a big year for the BRBR the boundaries are assessed and adjustments can be made through the channels provided.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Over 80% of the Bear River Refuge is closed to hunting. That is plenty of rest area for those birds. They can legaly open up thousands of more acres and still be way under their requirements. That would provide a bunch more hunter opportunity to waterfowlers that want to hunt on our public lands and still allow tens of thousands of acres as rest area.
R


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

maybe i make cent all this cornfushion. ever sense obama bin laid-in presidenta gov has gone all the way down hill. let give them more money and watch them spend on dub stuff. just last night i here and read on interweb they use ths money for the own and pleasure thembselfs. the wind and dime each otter all time. no what i meane. hope that cleer that's up.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I remember when they were 7.00


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I understand what the refuge is all about. I only know of one refuge in Utah and that brbr.I knopw brbr does one heck of a job out there. I hunted it last year for the 2nd time and I know I will be back out there again this year. If any body know where there anther refuge in Utah please tell.


Fish Springs NWR: http://www.fws.gov/fishsprings/

Ouray NWR: http://www.fws.gov/ouray/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

eddy said:


> maybe i make cent all this cornfushion. ever sense obama bin laid-in presidenta gov has gone all the way down hill. let give them more money and watch them spend on dub stuff. just last night i here and read on interweb they use ths money for the own and pleasure thembselfs. the wind and dime each otter all time. no what i meane. hope that cleer that's up.


Cleer as mud... :?:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> maybe i make cent all this cornfushion. ever sense obama bin laid-in presidenta gov has gone all the way down hill. let give them more money and watch them spend on dub stuff. just last night i here and read on interweb they use ths money for the own and pleasure thembselfs. the wind and dime each otter all time. no what i meane. hope that cleer that's up.


 o-|| -Ov- *-HELP!-* mmmmmmmmk............ not..... quite........ sure..... what........ you're trying to say........?


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Eddy,

Please try to help us understand your post. As I read it you want to make sense of some sort of "Cornfushion". And what is this about the fed's wanting to use money to "pleasure thembselfs". I'm not sure I know what you "meane". :shock:


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I am cOrnfused two. What he mean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

maybe there should be a super pac like in politics wheres a handfull of rich yuppie scum donaits lots of money and call all the shots; you guys woud be crying enyway weather was ur heroe the avery guy with him fancie boat was in charge or the guy you all hate and feer paddler was in charge; that the truth right there;


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> maybe there should be a super pac like in politics wheres a handfull of rich yuppie scum donaits lots of money and call all the shots; you guys woud be crying enyway weather was ur heroe the avery guy with him fancie boat was in charge or the guy you all hate and feer paddler was in charge; that the truth right there;


you wouldnt know the truth if it bit you in the @ss... :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > maybe there should be a super pac like in politics wheres a handfull of rich yuppie scum donaits lots of money and call all the shots; you guys woud be crying enyway weather was ur heroe the avery guy with him fancie boat was in charge or the guy you all hate and feer paddler was in charge; that the truth right there;
> ...


Easy there little buddy, the mods will spank you if you dont play nice. :evil:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":23tzw03b]
> 
> 
> Klark said:
> ...


Easy there little buddy, the mods will spank you if you dont play nice. :evil:[/quote:23tzw03b]
:lol: i didnt call him the @ss! or tell anyone with authority to "shut up"... i think im good to go


----------

